# Looking for employment



## Judy511 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello to all fellow coders. 
I am newly certified and looking for employment in the coding field. I do not have any on the job experience however. Any suggestions of where I might apply in the Dothan, Al  area would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

